# Question on AllRoad Suspension



## drk32 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Question on AllRoad Suspension(I'm aware this is an A6 forum)*

This is somewhat of a shot in the dark, but... I'm interested in anything with the 2.7t drivetrain. And, I'm willing to modify greatly whatever starter I get. For these reasons, I have been considering an allroad because they tend to be cheaper than the standard A6 and I do like the 'sport' interior (and I was surprised to find allroads with the 6 speed manual, too). With the plasticy parts painted to match, I think it would look quite nice. One major question though: from varied reading on Touraegs and Phaetons, I find that the adjustable pneumatic suspension on those cars can be VAGCOM adjusted or chipped such that the base level will sit much lower. I think then, that with different springs, that the allroad would sit low and even be pneumatically adjustable for relatively little effort/cost. Is this off-base? Does anyone know this specifically to be possible? 
(I posted this in the A6 forum because it gets more traffic than the allroad forum, thanks for any help you can give.)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Question on AllRoad Suspension(I'm aware this is an A6 forum) (drk32)*

its very much possible. What you're talking about is the "402 Mod."
you'll need vag-com ... and you'll modify the "level control" module in the control panel. ( IIRC its number 34) .... 


_Modified by bhb399mm at 12:59 PM 1-26-2006_


----------

